# Kampfmakros



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr,

ich habe mir ein paar Makros zusammengestellt und denke, daß das nicht nur mich interessiert. Es folgen mal meine bisherigen Ergebnisse.

*Allgemeine Erklärung zu den Makros:*

Man kommt (zumindest bei der derzeitigen Version) mit der *ESC-Taste* in das Hauptmenü und kann dort *"Makro-Einstellungen"* wählen. Ihr definiert als nächstes einen Makro-Namen und ein Makro-Icon. Das ist so einfach, daß ich das hier nicht erklären werde, um den Guide schlank zu halten; wer ein Makro schreiben will, sollte wohl keine Probleme mit solchen Kleinigkeiten haben.

Man kann maximal 255 Buchstaben in ein Makro unterbringen; das ist nicht gerade üppig, wie ihr selbst feststellen werdet. Elegante *Sicherheitsabfragen würden den Rahmen eines Makros* also *schnell sprengen*, daher verzichte ich in meinen Makros auch darauf. Das betrifft z.B. die Zielerfassung. Ihr müßt also selbst vorher wählen, wen das Makro treffen soll. Bei Segens-Combos bedeutet das, ihr müßt das Ziel, das ihr segnen wollt, zuvor auswählen, etwa euch selbst.

Daraus resultiert, daß wir mit den Kommandos */cast* und */wait* auskommen werden. /cast löst eine definierte Aktion aus, /wait verzögert die Auslösung des folgenden Kommandos. Dies kann nötig sein, wenn z.B. eine bestimmte *Erholungszeit *bis zur nächsten Aktion oder die *Dauer *einer Aktion überbrückt werden muß.

Die folgenden Makros sind bereits erprobt und funktionieren. Es kommt gelegentlich aber durch externe Bedingungen vor, daß ein Kommando nicht ausführbar ist. Die Fehlermeldung ignorieren wir einfach, da eine elegante Fehlerbehandlung zu viel wertvollen Textspeicher verbrauchen würde.

Grundsätzlich gilt im Folgenden:

Anpassungen auf andere Level oder Klassenkombinationen können eventuell erforderlich sein, falls das eine oder andere Kommando nicht verfügbar ist. Und: achtet peinlich genau auf die korrekte Schreibweise der Kommandos, sonst werden sie nicht ausgeführt!!! _Da ich mich trotz aller Sorgfalt auch mal vertippt haben kann, denkt bei eventuellem Nicht-Funktionieren auch daran, selbständig die Schreibweise zu prüfen, anstatt sofort hier nachzufragen.


_*EDIT 19.05.2010:*
Ihr könnt auch mit Werten kleiner als 1 experimentieren. Statt eines Kommas muß immer ein Punkt verwendet werden, also z.B. beim Kundi:

...
/Windpfeil
/wait 0.8
/Windpfeil
/wait 0.8
...

Einige Skills beschleunigen im weiteren Verlauf ihrer Skillung bestimmte Aktionen wie z.B. beim Kundi oder Schurken die grünen Skills für die Schuß- bzw. Kampfgeschwindigkeit. So kann es lohnenswert sein, bei steigendem Skill-Level die Kampfmakros immer wieder mal neu zu justieren, sprich: die Wartezeiten zwischen zwei solchen Angriffen zu verkürzen von anfangs 1 Sekunde auf etwa 0.7 gegen Level 50. Sollte das Makro derart getunet häufiger den Dienst verweigern, ist die Wartezeit zu kurz und sollte wieder erhöht werden.


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Kundschafter/Priester Level 29/29*
*
Schnelle Fernangriffs-Combo*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Das Makro schießt eine Reihe Fernangriffe auf das ausgewählte Ziel aus und geht davon aus, daß sich das Ziel im Verlauf der Combo auf Nahkampfdistanz annähert. Gegen Ende der Combo könnte der Fokus-Pool eventuell ziemlich aufgebraucht sein, daher bedient sich der letzte Angriff "Reißende Flut" aus dem Mana-Pool des Priesters. Reißende Flut markiert hier außerdem das Ende der Combo.

/cast Vampirpfeil
/wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
/wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Handgelenkschlag
/wait 1
/cast Gelenkschlag
/wait 1
/cast Reißende Flut


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Kundschafter/Priester Level 29/29**

Fernangriffs-Combo mir vorangehendem Buff und "Gezieltem Schuß"* (längere Vorbereitungszeit)

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Es wird zunächst "Frostpfeil" als Buff gewirkt, das hat den Vorteil, daß man den nicht mehr vergessen kann. Diese Combo ist geeignet, wenn genug Zeit zu solcher Vorbereitung vorhanden ist.

/cast Frostpfeil
/wait 1.5
/cast Gezielter Schuß
/wait 4
/cast Vampirpfeil
/wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
/wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Windpfeil
 /wait 1
/cast Gelenkschlag
/wait 1
/cast Reißende Flut


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Ritter/Priester Level 28/28*

*Ritter-Kampfskript
*
Zielerfassung: Gegner

Dieses Makro bufft den Ritter erst mal mit "Heiliges Siegel" (nötig für "Manarückfluss") und "Rüstung Verstärken". Das hat den Vorteil, daß man das nicht mehr so leicht vergessen kann. Wer davon ausgeht, daß er das nicht vergißt oder keinen Wert darauf legt, kann das getrost weglassen oder durch andere Kommandos ersetzen.

Darauf folgt "Zorn des Heiligen Lichts" als unbedingt erforderliche Vorbereitung für das spätere "Heiliges Zerschmettern". Das Kommando "Manarückfluss" ist doppelt drin, weil mein Test ergeben hat, daß es zu leicht übergangen wird, wenn es nur ein Mal drin ist. Daß "Manarückfluss" nicht ausgeführt wird, kann immer noch passieren, wenn die externen Bedingungen es nicht zulassen. _Diese Combo achtet also zusätzlich auf den Manahaushalt des Ritters._

/cast Heiliges Siegel
/wait 1
/cast Rüstung Verstärken
/cast Zorn des Heiligen Lichts
/wait 1
/cast Abrüsten
/wait 1
/cast Abrüsten
/wait 1
/cast Heiliges Zerschmettern
/wait 1
/cast Heiliger Schlag
/wait 2
/cast Manarückfluss
/cast Manarückfluss


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Ritter/Priester Level 28/28*

*Ritter-Buffcombo*

Zielerfassung: Spieler bzw. Verbündeter

Hier fehlende Buffs sind eventuell in den anderen Makros bereits enthalten oder mir nicht bekannt bzw. verfügbar.

/cast Gesegnetes Quellwasser
/wait 1
/cast Magischer Schutz
/wait 1
/cast Regenerieren


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Ritter/Priester Level 28/28

Ritter-Schildangriff/Schildbuffs
*
Zielerfassung: Gegner*
*
Diese Combo kann gut ergänzt werden mit darauf folgender Ritter-Angriffs-Combo (siehe weiter oben: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...t&p=1762343 )
*
*/cast Schild der Sühne
/wait 1
/cast Wirbelnder Schild
/wait 2
/cast Schild des Heldenmuts*
*


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Priester/Ritter Level 28/28*

*Kleine Priesterbuff-Combo*

Zielerfassung: Spieler bzw. Verbündeter

/cast Magischer Schutz
/wait 1
/cast Gesegnetes Quellwasser
/wait 1
/cast Salbe
/wait 1
/cast Regenerieren
/wait 1
/cast Wellenpanzer


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Priester/Ritter Level 28/28

Große Priesterbuff-Combo*

Zielerfassung: Spieler bzw. Verbündeter

/cast Verstärkter Angriff
/wait 1
/cast Gunst des Lebens
/wait 1
/cast Magischer Schutz
/wait 1
/cast Gesegnetes Quellwasser
/wait 1
/cast Rüstung Verstärken
/wait 1
/cast Salbe
/wait 1
/cast Regenerieren
/wait 1
/cast Wellenpanzer


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für : Priester/Ritter Level 28/28

Priesterkampf-Combo*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Bufft zunächst "Rüstung verstärken" und geht dann eine umfassende Angriffsserie durch. Der Buff ist natürlich deswegen drin, damit man immer mit verstärkter Rüstung angreift und das nicht mehr vergessen kann. Wer sich daran stört, ändert das einfach. "Rüstung Verstärken" wird immer auf den eigenen Charakter angewendet, auch wenn, wie hier, ein Gegner als Ziel erfasst ist. Kommandos, die noch nicht bereit sind, etwa, weil sie kurz zuvor schon verwendet wurden, werden einfach übergangen. Es wird davon ausgegangen, daß der Gegner es schafft, im Verlauf des Kampfes auf Nahkampf-Distanz heranzutreten.

/cast Rüstung Verstärken
/wait 1
/cast Knochenkälte
/wait 1
/Kette des Lichts
/wait 1
/cast Eisnebel
/wait 1
/cast Letztes Gebet
/wait 1
/cast Reißende Flut
/wait 1
/cast Abrüstung
/wait 1
/cast Abrüstung
/wait 1
/cast Knochenkälte


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für: Schurke/Magier Level 22/22

Nahkampfcombo*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Die Combo benachteiligt den Gegner erst auf verschiedene Weise und verursacht dann vermehrt Schaden.

/cast Blendung
/wait 1
/cast Gemeiner Schlag
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Wunden Angreifen
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
 /wait 1
 /cast Meucheln
 /wait 1
 /cast Angreifen


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für Schurke/Magier Level 22/22

Nahkampf-Combo mit Hinterhalt und Fallen*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

*Wichtig:* Als Vorbereitung sollte sich der Spieler verborgen, also unsichtbar hinter den Gegner schleichen und dann die Combo auslösen. Die Sprengfalle ist eine Elitefähigkeit dieser Klassenkombination und muß bei anderen Klassenkombinationen bzw. beim Fehlen dieser Fähigkeit eventuell ausgetauscht oder entfernt werden. Die Fallen funktionieren sofort, wenn man sich bei deren Auslösung direkt beim Ziel befindet, eventuell wird die Falle unter dem Spieler plaziert. Es sollte keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten, den Gegner dorthin zu locken, etwa durch einen einzigen Schritt rückwärts.

/cast Hinterhalt
/wait 1
/cast Gemeiner Schlag
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Blendung
/wait 1
/cast Wunden Angreifen
/wait 1
/cast Giftfalle
/wait 1
/cast Sprengfalle
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für Magier/Schurke Level 22/22

Magier-Schnellangriffs-Combo*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Dies löst eine Angriffs-Combo mit schnellen Angriffen aus, hat also nur eine geringe Vorbereitungszeit. Es wird davon ausgegangen, daß der Gegner sich im Verlauf des Kampfes auf Nahkampf-Distanz annähert. Tut er das nicht, ist das auch nicht tragisch, weil die entsprechenden Nahkampf-Kommandos dann einfach übergangen werden.

*Wichtig: *"Verfluchte Fangzähne" ist eine Elitefähigkeit dieser Klassenkombination und muß bei Fehlen dieser Fähigkeit ggf. geändert oder entfernt werden.

/cast Meteorschauer
/wait 3
/cast Feuerball
/wait 1
/cast Verfluchte Fangzähne
/wait 1
/cast Blitzschlag
/wait 1
/cast Elektrischer Bolzen
/wait 2
/cast Blendung
/wait 1
/cast Feuerball
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für Magier/Schurke Level 22/22

Magier-Kampfskript mit stärkeren Zaubern, dafür längerer Vorbereitungszeit*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Diese Combo erfordert eine längere Vorbereitungszeit, ist also nicht als Schnellangriff geeignet. Ansonsten gilt Ähnliches wie im letzten Magier-Schnellangriff-Makro.

/cast Intensivierung
/wait 1.5
/cast Flammenstoß
/wait 4
/cast Meteorschauer
/wait 1
/cast Verfluchte Fangzähne
/wait 1
/cast Feuerball
/wait 1
/cast Blendung
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Meucheln
 /wait 1
 /cast Meucheln
/wait 1
/cast Angreifen


----------



## Kalryssia (29. Mai 2009)

*Makro für Priester/Kundschafter Level 29/29*

Wie versprochen die Ergänzung. Die hier verwendeten Kommandos stehen auch schon lange vor Level 29 zur Verfügung, wurden aber mit diesem Level erfolgreich getestet.

*Angriffsskript*

Zielerfassung: Gegner

Das Skript verwendet zunächst Fernangriffe und geht davon aus, daß sich der Gegner im Verlauf des Kampfes bis auf Nahkampf-Distanz nähert. Vampirpfeil steht dem Priester dank des Kunid-Einflusses zur Verfügung und muß bei anderen Klassenkombinationen ausgetauscht werden.

/cast Vampirpfeil
/wait 1
/cast Knochenkälte
/wait 1
/cast Kette des Lichts
/wait 1
/cast Gelenkschlag
/wait 1
/cast Bogenschuss
/wait 1
/cast Reißende Flut
/wait 1
/cast Knochenkälte
/wait 1
/cast Angreifen


----------



## Kalryssia (7. Juni 2009)

*Makro für Priester/Kundschafter Level 29/29*

*Priester-Buffcombo*

Zielerfassung: Spieler für optimales Buffergebnis, Zielerfassung auf Verbündeten: dieser erhält alle Buffs, die auf ihn gewirkt werden können.

/cast Gunst des Lebens
/wait 1
/cast Verstärkter Angriff
/wait 1
/cast Umarmung des Wassergeistes
/wait 1
/cast Magischer Schutz
/wait 1
/cast Regenerieren
/wait 1
/cast Wellenpanzer


----------



## dedennis (17. Juli 2009)

und was ist mit krieger/schurke ???


----------



## Smorthey (20. August 2009)

Kann man auch eingeben das manapots zwischendurch gefressen werden?


----------



## N1ght4ss4s1n (24. August 2009)

@*Smorthey
ja das ist möglich du musst nur an der passenden stelle 
/use "Itemname"
einfügen
also zum beispiel:

/cast Feuerball
/wait 3,8
/use Bedeutender manatrank

halt so in der richtung

und @ dedennis
als schurke krieger hab ich im moment :

/cast Hinterhalt
/wait 
/cast Toter Winkel
/wait 
/cast Gemeiner Schlag
/wait 
/cast Wunden Angreifen
/wait 
/cast Hieb
/wait 
/cast Meucheln
/wait 
/cast Gemeiner Schlag
/wait 
/cast Wunden angreifen

die wait zeiten hab ich nicht im kopf und ich habe wenn sich viel zorn aufgebaut hat noch ein macro mit einer mischung aus meucheln und hieb

und für den krieger/schurken

hab ich drei macros für die kombo man könnte auch weniger verwenden
ich setze hinter eröffnungsangriff undsoweiter meucheln und vereinzelt mal Hieb wenn sich durch die notwendigen waits der nötige zorn angesammelt hat

und als start um einen mob anzugreifen benutze ich :

/cast Überraschungsangriff
/wait 0.8
/cast Meucheln
/wait 0.8
/cast Blendung

auch hier bin ich mir mit den waits nicht ganz sicher weiß nicht mehr ob überraschungsangriff stunned oder nicht 
hoffe es hilft 

*


----------



## Creciente (31. August 2009)

Für mich als RoM Neuling (playtime: < 20h) klingt das ein wenig nach Sequenzmakros.
1x eine Taste gedrückt werden eine Reihe von Befehlen abgearbeitet, die sich durch drücken einer weiteren Angriffs- o. Makrotaste oder nach Ablauf des Markos beendet.
Im PvE stelle ich mir das recht simpel vor, wenn man mit einer Taste ein ganzes Befehlsset abarbeiten kann.
Ist das wirklich so gedacht?

Weiterhin wäre interessant ob ein Makro ein anderes Makro aufrufen kann um somit (ich übertrebe es jetzt mal) eine RangeKlasse irgendwo hingestellt werden kann und diese sich durch Rotationsmakros entsprechend deren Anweisungen ein Ziel nach dem Anderen rauspickt und dieses dann killt um weiterhin das nächste Ziel auszumachen und von vorne beginnt.

Bitte flamed mich jetzt nicht, weil ich die Frage gestellt habe. Ich habe nicht vor solche Makros zu nutzen.
Da ich mich aber das Makrosystem in WoW fasziniert hat setze ich hier natürlich auch für RoM an.

Gruß Cre


Nachtrag:
Nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass man mit "/script UseAction(x)" auch Funktionstasten (oder halt belegte Makrotasten) aufrufen kann, steht also noch die Frage offen, ob man weitere Ziele per Makro anvisieren kann. Sollte das auch mgl. sein, stehen komplexen und wiederholbaren Rotationsdurchläufen eigentlich nichts entgegen.


----------



## Eldessar (9. September 2009)

es genügt wenn man /wait 0.75 schreibt so kann man zeit sparen


----------



## Skibnik (19. September 2009)

Bewahrer kleiner Buff (HP)

/cast Beschwörung: Eichengeist
/wait 9
/cast Herz der Eiche

Nutzen: Beschwört Eichengeist, wartet Castzeit ab, und castet dann den Buff worauf der Geist verschwindet.
Brauch level 24, ab level 30 könnte man noch:

/wait 1
/cast Beschwörung: Eichengänger

dazutun, um direkt einen Eichengänger zu beschwören.


----------

